# My last Alexander rocket bike



## ratdaddy (Apr 12, 2017)

my old friend died a few months ago and I had to more my stash.this is the last of the 28 rockets I had..that means that most of yall that has one probably came from me at some point.I know of 6 others that I never had.anyway I have decided to paint it and put it together for my collection.I just got it back from the sand blaster and put on a coat of primer.if there's much interest I can post some pics as it come along.


4


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Apr 12, 2017)

Nice def interested in progress pics !


----------



## RJWess (Apr 12, 2017)

You have my interest.


----------



## Sped Man (Apr 12, 2017)

Ditto!


----------



## fordmike65 (Apr 12, 2017)

@rustjunkie
@catfish


----------



## Dan the bike man (Apr 13, 2017)

Yeah I'd like to see progress photos too!


----------



## JimK (Apr 13, 2017)

Keep posting! I would like to see how it comes along.

JimK


----------



## Sped Man (Apr 13, 2017)

Are you going to install fenders or go fenderless? Are you going with wide 3" tires or 2.125 tires?


----------



## ratdaddy (Apr 14, 2017)

it will get a nice paint job with fenders.and it will have 26 inch wheels.like my others.these where just basic rental bikes and pretty plain.but have a great frame line to them.alittle highlights to bring out shape of frame line.and I have a array of lights from  Alexander's to work with.I will add pics when I get it laided out


----------



## catfish (Apr 14, 2017)




----------



## 56 Vette (Apr 14, 2017)

Outstanding bicycles by any standard. I've really enjoyed seeing how members here have put their own stamp them. Very cool you have owned the impossible and shared it with others! Will be watching this thread. Joe


----------



## ratdaddy (Apr 15, 2017)

thanks.nice ride catfish.


----------



## ratdaddy (Apr 15, 2017)

here is a couple of mine .


----------



## ratdaddy (Apr 15, 2017)

here is my original iam sure one and only copper print block used for making his ads


----------



## ratdaddy (Apr 16, 2017)

bump


----------



## tripple3 (Apr 16, 2017)

ratdaddy said:


> bump



...for input? some members here just look.
We want to see more pics please.


----------



## ratdaddy (Apr 23, 2017)

ok so I been working on my rocket.I have the balloon fenders mocked up.fitted the rear stand.and got the chainguard straighted out .I've been looking for the seat .I think they all new new leather.

 .


----------



## ratdaddy (May 1, 2017)

I took that original Alex paint to the paint store.he scanned it and mixed me some modern day paint in the color I wanted.turned out nice.base coat is done


----------



## JimK (May 2, 2017)

I like that color!

JimK


----------



## catfish (May 2, 2017)




----------



## ratdaddy (May 2, 2017)

ok so today I done the graphics 


 

 

 

 and wheels


----------



## ratdaddy (May 3, 2017)

comING around now


----------



## bricycle (May 3, 2017)

Yummy! keep posting...


----------



## cyclingday (May 3, 2017)

Thanks for cleaning the lens on the camera.
Those earlier pictures made me think somebody slipped me a roofie.


----------



## ratdaddy (May 3, 2017)

so all the greasy stuffs done.time to put with its brothers


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Apr 10, 2018)

@Mark Mattei


----------



## ratdaddy (Sep 13, 2022)

ratdaddy said:


> my old friend died a few months ago and I had to more my stash.this is the last of the 28 rockets I had..that means that most of yall that has one probably came from me at some point.I know of 6 others that I never had.anyway I have decided to paint it and put it together for my collection.I just got it back from the sand blaster and put on a coat of primer.if there's much interest I can post some pics as it come along.View attachment 4503684View attachment 450369



Well I've been finishing up the rocket bike.i went clear over raw metal


----------



## ratdaddy (Sep 13, 2022)

ratdaddy said:


> my old friend died a few months ago and I had to more my stash.this is the last of the 28 rockets I had..that means that most of yall that has one probably came from me at some point.I know of 6 others that I never had.anyway I have decided to paint it and put it together for my collection.I just got it back from the sand blaster and put on a coat of primer.if there's much interest I can post some pics as it come along.View attachment 4503684View attachment 450369


----------

